# Vancouver BC area?



## poppy12 (Jun 20, 2013)

is anyone on here in the lower mainland?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

I am. Hi.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Me


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

I'm closeby, just over on the island (south end).


----------



## poppy12 (Jun 20, 2013)

oh cool, where abouts? 
i'm in delta


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

New West!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Aww, I was in Vancouver until September. I attempted to get some meetups happening and we had 1 proper one. And I met with a couple of people which I became friendly with. Lots of great SASers in BC!


----------



## vancouver (Apr 7, 2012)

Cloverdale


----------



## Z Bunny (Jun 22, 2011)

Coquitlam/Burquitlam. Theres quite a few people from BC on SAS.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello!!  East Van here.


----------



## somethingdifferent (May 22, 2013)

Vancouver here


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

CoastalSprite said:


> Hello!!  East Van here.


Half the peeps from my work live in East Van. I love the sign:


----------



## Rich224 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm in Surrey very close to Delta.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Kelowna here, not vancouver but a stones' throw away. 

Vancouver roads make the traffic here look good by comparison!


----------



## Intension (Jun 22, 2013)

Coquitlam here.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Richmond here, holllaa

On a side note, everyone in this thread should join the BC SAS Group


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Vancouver Islander here!!!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

KPANThera


----------



## KPanthera (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm around the Langley area.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

A couple of us (so far) will be attending this meetup:

http://www.meetup.com/Extremely-Shy-Looking-for-friends/events/123415172/?a=co1.1_grp&rv=co1.1

It's this Saturday 4:30pm at the Starbucks at west georgia / granville.

You can sign up on meetup.com or we can rsvp you a guest if you're too lazy to sign up . Just post here or PM bad baby or me.

We'll probably meet up a bit earlier first to break the ice and calm our nerves :teeth.

Please join us.


----------



## carguydave (Jun 3, 2013)

Im between Abbotsford and Coquitlam... I wish I wasnt working saturday otherwise I would be there!


----------



## vancouver (Apr 7, 2012)

cooperativeCreature said:


> A couple of us (so far) will be attending this meetup:
> 
> http://www.meetup.com/Extremely-Shy-Looking-for-friends/events/123415172/?a=co1.1_grp&rv=co1.1
> 
> ...


Damn, I'm leaving for the long-weekend or else I might have contemplated attending this.... definitely would be nervous but sounds interesting.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd totally go to one of these if I didn't move to Kelowna, where apparently 0 people have social anxiety.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

cooperativeCreature said:


> A couple of us (so far) will be attending this meetup:
> 
> http://www.meetup.com/Extremely-Shy-Looking-for-friends/events/123415172/?a=co1.1_grp&rv=co1.1
> 
> ...


PM me, don't PM him. I'm _much_ cooler.

Seriously though, if you're not doing anything on the long weekend, get out here!!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm from New West (duh). But I've lived around the area for most of my life. It would be interesting to find a support group of some kind to attend in-person meetings, that is if I could ever muster the courage to do so.


----------

